# Intermittent "vibration" in when stopped at traffic lights...



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

I've noticed that my CC seems to "vibrate" when stopped at traffic lights. This vibration is felt through the brake pedal, and seems to be something in the engine/transmission that is "moving". If you listen closely, you can "hear" something, and the noise goes along with the vibration in the pedal.

It happens intermittently, and shifting and/or acceleration does not seem to be affected....the car just does this when it feels like it, I guess.

I have tried to re-produce this, but have been unsuccessful. Sometimes it occurs after spirited driving, sometimes it occurs while the engine is cold, and then sometimes it occurs at one stop light, but not the next. Very random.

This is my first VW. Is this "normal"? I have a 3.6L Auto.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

I thought I was the only one that felt this, but I too have had vibration via the brake pedals when idling/at a stand-still and the engine is running. It happens, when it happens - no real pattern 

I am getting the car checked out for a synchro concern, so I will bring this up and hope I can share some information when ready. If you get a response before, wanna share it?


----------



## KZsigBZ (May 2, 2012)

My guess is check the fluid in the brake master cylinder. Maybe there is little to no fluid left, which would cause a pulsing/vibrating in the brakes. It could also be fault brake lines, or even a bad pump. Maybe someone could chime in with a better answer.


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

Could it be the AC compressor kicking on? I can certainly feel that through pedals in my other cars.


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll check my fluid and master cyl, tomorrow. 

As for the ac compressor, it's more of a constant vibration/noise instead of the quick "clunk" most compressors make when they engage. 

It almost sounds like a electric can opener (but quieter), with the vibration sync'd with the sound.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

x2, Xklusiv, perfectly described. I will Ask ask my dealer. Even my wife in the passenger seat heard the vibe sound. I don't believe it's brake related. We just feel it in the brake because that's what our foot is touching at the time it occurs. Mine is a 2.0t. I'm assuming it's not a 6 cyl problem. Noticed this on my first drive home from the dealer.....car was brand new! Thought it was a 4 banger thing.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Is your Auto Hold on or Off? Not that it should "pulse" it might be worth turning off if you have it on.

Does a 3.6L Auto even have AutoHold?

Does the pulse stop if you bring the idle up a bit at a stop light?

Does it stop if put in Neutral?

If passenger feels it, I suspect it's something in throttle body or coil overs.


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

*Have same problem in my 09 2.0T*

My 09 2.0T CC has the exactly same problem as yours. I can feel it almost every time when the car stopped at traffic lights, some times I can felt the vibration very easily, some times not. About three months ago, I let the VW dealer checked my car since it was still under warranty, but they did not find any mechanical problem, then they replaced three engine mounts, I don't know what that is, but anyway, it cost three days to replace and I felt a litter better but not too much. and now I feel the extent of the problem are back to about the same as the first time I felt it. I will let the dealer check again soon. One thing I believed is the engine mounts are not the parts that cause the problem.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Answer - 

From talking to Dan (Snobrdrdan) this is normal for DSG's. The fact that it's a DSG, means that there is no torque converter. The car is always in gear, ready to go. Next time you feel this vibration, depress the break a little harder and it goes away! The break acts like a torque break. It's quite weird but works. I tried it today and it worked. So in conclusion this is normal for a DSG. We can all rest easy now!


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

I rarely use the auto hold feature, but yes my 3.6 has it.

I haven't tried to increase the idle...that's something to try. I recall throwing the car in neutral, once, but I can't remember if it stopped or not when the car was not in gear :banghead:


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Answer -
> 
> From talking to Dan (Snobrdrdan) this is normal for DSG's. The fact that it's a DSG, means that there is no torque converter. The car is always in gear, ready to go. Next time you feel this vibration, depress the break a little harder and it goes away! The break acts like a torque break. It's quite weird but works. I tried it today and it worked. So in conclusion this is normal for a DSG. We can all rest easy now!


I have an '09 with the traditional auto.


----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Answer -
> 
> From talking to Dan (Snobrdrdan) this is normal for DSG's. The fact that it's a DSG, means that there is no torque converter. The car is always in gear, ready to go. Next time you feel this vibration, depress the break a little harder and it goes away! The break acts like a torque break. It's quite weird but works. I tried it today and it worked. So in conclusion this is normal for a DSG. We can all rest easy now!


Mine is 6 speed Manual.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Answer -
> 
> From talking to Dan (Snobrdrdan) this is normal for DSG's. The fact that it's a DSG, means that there is no torque converter. The car is always in gear, ready to go. Next time you feel this vibration, depress the break a little harder and it goes away! The break acts like a torque break. It's quite weird but works. I tried it today and it worked. So in conclusion this is normal for a DSG. We can all rest easy now!


LOL....just reading this thread now

The OP has a VR6 and an auto, and another guy has a TSI with a manual....totally unrelated, lol

So their issues are TOTALLY different than what we were talking about :facepalm:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

At least 1 problem solved...best of luck to the rest


----------

